# Dart frog help



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey everyone iv probes missed a post when scrolling through on the topic im going to bring up but im new to keeping amphibians and really want to start dart frogs iv read and read all about them and all the species but everyone all say differnt terrarium sizes i was hoping to keep either (Dendrobates Leucomelas or Dendrobates Tinctorius Azureus) and was only wanting to keep a pair in each terrarium but what size would every one recommend for a pair of each in seperate terrariums they will be well planted and have false bottoms with a waterfall and a fogger. 

many thanks Aaron


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

40x40x40 cube would be the minimum I would suggest.

Adam


----------



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

So if I got exo terra 45x45x45cm terrarium that would be fine for a pair


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

A 45 cube will be perfect as Adam said.
If you can stretch to the extra to get a 60cm tall the frogs will definately use the extra height.
It`s your choice though, either of the 2 sizes will be good.

Mike


----------



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheer for the help what lights would you recommend and can anyone tell me what plants would be best for them two species I'm hoping to keep


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

For plants i`ll pass you onto Ade.
But a couple of broms and a few other plants as space fillers.
Probably a simple T5 tube will be more than enough for a single viv, and again i`ll let Ade tell you which tube.
Another simple option although damned expensive in my view is the exo terra hood.
They look tidy and the bulbs do their job but thats about it really, just damned expensive for all that you get.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

The new arcadia pro canopy is excellent and a perfect fit although the 45cm one uses a new compact bulb. It's a lot cheaper than the exo and the bulb comes with it. If you can stretch to a 60 cm wide viv the arcadia canopy uses a T5. Ade is your man for plants.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> The new arcadia pro canopy is excellent and a perfect fit although the 45cm one uses a new compact bulb. It's a lot cheaper than the exo and the bulb comes with it. If you can stretch to a 60 cm wide viv the arcadia canopy uses a T5. Ade is your man for plants.


I am going to agree with this. The Arcadia canopy (45cm one) uses a PLL tube, rather than the inferior (in my experience) power compact type bulbs.

I don't use 'canopies' personally though. For example for a 45x45x60cm I'd use 2x24 watt (60cm) T5HO tubes with good reflectors and just put up with the overhang at each end. lol

If you do go with a 60cm high, do yourself a favour and go for 2 lamps (either PLL Arcadia, or T5HOs). Power compacts or a single T5HO just wont punch down as well. Or just only plant from 1/3rd of the way up to the top, and go for decor and leaf litter on the floor.

Ade


----------



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheers everyone you lot have been a great help and talked me into a 45x45x60 why not spend a little extra on summin you really want and get the best for the dart frogs


----------



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

What will be the best plants to fill out a 60 high then


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Between Azureus and Leucs the Leucs will use the extra height better.
But build up in layers to give different levels which in turn will create more ground area.
If you give them the opportunity to use the space they`ll reward you with seeing them use the whole viv.


Mike


----------



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

I was thinking about creating more levels for them to explore I'd just really like to see some UK dart frog set ups instead mainly American


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Aaronv said:


> I was thinking about creating more levels for them to explore I'd just really like to see some UK dart frog set ups instead mainly American


This is one I set up for thumbnails, it's a 45x45x60 exo terra. I am working on a 60x45x60 exo at the moment and with post the build soon.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> This is one I set up for thumbnails, it's a 45x45x60 exo terra. I am working on a 60x45x60 exo at the moment and with post the build soon.
> image


Wow. That's all.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers Ron. The new viv I think looks way better, that one was my first attempt using expanding foam, I have learnt a lot since then.

Adam


----------



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

That look awesome id be more then happy if I can get anything to look that nice on my first set up


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Here you go bud, you can see some of mine here:-

Ade's Pics

and here:-

Gallery

There's too many really to keep spamming folks' threads with individual pics, so probably better to go have a look. : victory:

Ade


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Aaronv said:


> I'd just really like to see some UK dart frog set ups instead mainly American


Here's one I set up a coupe of weeks ago. The sides look a bit sparse at present but the moss and ficus will soon see to that.... Best to see some setups in person before you start if you can, to get an idea of which way you want to go design-wise. 

Remember - above all else, it needs to be functional.

Nick


----------



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheers Nick I don't know who would let me see there set up that live in leicester but I'm just trying to get the help through pictures and videos and stuff on people's set ups like yours that look awesome and what tank are you using Nick  

Aaron


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aaron have a look through this lot for ideas Vivarium


Mike


----------



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheers Mike ill have a good look through that


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

Aaronv said:


> what tank are you using Nick
> 
> Aaron



I build my own out of polycarbonate - easy, cheap, disposable and you can make them to any size you like! There's a recent thread on here by Terrarium supplies that explains the process. Mine are a little less 'advanced' than his however!

Nick


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

DrNick said:


> Mine are a little less 'advanced' than his however!
> 
> Nick


 
But functional Nick.
Remember the magic word, it`s functional and thats all that matters :2thumb:

Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

DrNick said:


> I build my own out of polycarbonate - easy, cheap, disposable and you can make them to any size you like! There's a recent thread on here by Terrarium supplies that explains the process. Mine are a little less 'advanced' than his however!
> 
> Nick


Nick do you use 4mm polycarb?

Adam


----------



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

I must admit they look good I may have to try and make one but as iv just managed to get 3 exo terra 45x45x60cm terrarium for £40 I thought why not  but have any of you guys got a good substrate mix that's good at growing plants also good for the PDF  

Aaron


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats a bloody good price, you scored there.
Ade will help out on the substrate as he makes a mean one, he`ll be here in a mo for you.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

This is what I use Setting Up Your First Planted Dart Frog Vivarium. The only ratio I vary is the orchid bark to tree fern one, I've been using about 50:50 lately as tree fern fiber can be obtained a LOT cheaper now.

Any peat that doesn't contain anything but peat can be used, or you can use a slightly smaller amount of eco earth but personally I wouldn't as it just retains far too much water.

It's not a new recipe, it's an old one tweaked. Basically ABG mixture without the charcoal and with some added calcium sources. Works just brilliantly for me. Mike when your mate Dave who had some off me has been using it a while I'd love to know how he finds it.

Ade


----------



## Aaronv (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheers guys you lot have been a cracking help and I'm more then likely to be back to ask more advise and be a pain  

Aaron


----------



## DrNick (Sep 20, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> Nick do you use 4mm polycarb?
> 
> Adam


6mm, but there's no reason you can't use 4mm for smaller vivs.

Nick


----------

